# Suppressed .22



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanted to get everyone opinions and ideas, I am looking at getting a suppressed 22. It seems like everyone is putting the can on a 10/22, so that is a host gun I am looking at getting. First questions is this a good host, if not then which gun?

Second what would you do to make it a better host (barrel, trigger,ect)? 

Third which combo worked best for you, meaning gun/suppressor combo. I am looking for ideas so I donâ€™t make some of the common mistakes, what should and shouldnt I do?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I would just get a lever action and use subsonic rounds. Works great for me around the house for varmints.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Lot more involved than buying a suppressor and some subsonic ammo.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

Bill, correct thatâ€™s why I want to start my build from the ground up. But it will have to come in parts I canâ€™t spend all the money at once or else the wife wouldâ€¦. Well you get the pointâ€¦. So I want to start out with a strong gun foundation, and build up on it. I guess that why I was leaning more to the 10/22 because you can upgrade almost every part on that gun. After the initial purchase then moving forward what upgrades should I look at next, barrel, trigger, ect.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Things to keep in mind.Bolt/lever guns will be quieter as you don't have a action making noise.Most semi-auto guns will not cycle shorts.22 ammo is very dirty....get a can that can be taken apart and cleaned without sending back to the manufacturer.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Things to keep in mind.Bolt/lever guns will be quieter as you don't have a action making noise.Most semi-auto guns will not cycle shorts.22 ammo is very dirty....get a can that can be taken apart and cleaned without sending back to the manufacturer.


Yes, seriously consider a bolt/lever gun. You will be surprised how much quieter they will be than a semi-auto. Also get a pistol with a threaded barrel, like a Ruger 22/45 or Mark III. Easily one of the best semi auto pistol to suppress both in quiet, ability to cycle sub rounds and quality.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Things to keep in mind.Bolt/lever guns will be quieter as you don't have a action making noise.Most semi-auto guns will not cycle shorts.22 ammo is very dirty....get a can that can be taken apart and cleaned without sending back to the manufacturer.


You can use an ultrasonic cleaner if it's a suppressor that can't be taken apart. That's what the Arms Room uses and I've got one for when my tax stamp arrives, which should be any day now.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a Johns Guns 77/22. Very happy with it.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

I am thinking about a SilencerCo SparrowSS silencer. Anyone have dealings with their customer service?

I cant chose between a bolt/semi, both have advantages and disadvantages. 

Glen how long did you stamp take i heard about 5 - 6 months now?


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Consider a multi caliber can, it will not be as quiet but it will give you more use. I use my Liberty Mystic on several of my guns - it costs more but if you are going through the trouble of waiting why not get something that will work for more than just .22? When you slow down a .22 to subsonic you end up with a .22 caliber pellet gun. I actually had some subsonic .22's ricochet off a board. I can use my can on my 300 AAC Blackout, .22, 308 Sig 715, Savage 17HMR rifle etc.


----------



## gunnut1128 (Apr 25, 2013)

I chose the Silencerco Sparrow for my 22's and 17HMR's. The main reason I chose it is because it could be easily taken apart and cleaned. Rimfire cartridges can foul the silencer quite a bit. I can easily unscrew it, clean it,
and reassemble.
I purchased a Kidd barrel for the 10/22 and with the Sparrow it is amazingly accurate. Kidd barrels are highly recommended on Rimfire central forum. 
I also use it on my 17's. Even though I cannot eliminate the sonic crack with that cartridge is still amazingly quiet.
I can also attach it to my Browning Buckmark, Ruger 22/45, and CZ452. 
I works very well on all of these weapons.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Bigsharks6 said:


> I am thinking about a SilencerCo SparrowSS silencer. Anyone have dealings with their customer service?
> 
> I cant chose between a bolt/semi, both have advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Glen how long did you stamp take i heard about 5 - 6 months now?


Mine was sent to BATFE on January 18. There are several threads somewhere in which almost everyone said that it's always 6 months, sometimes to the exact day, sometimes more. Don't be in a hurry. Those underpaid government weenies need plenty of time to copy a few sheets of paper and send them back.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a question terminology. Is a "silencer" and a "suppressor" the exact same piece of hardware and the terminology of "silencor" and "suppressor" just depends on whether or not you're shooting subsonic rounds or not...?


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Bharvey said:


> I have a question terminology. Is a "silencer" and a "suppressor" the exact same piece of hardware and the terminology of "silencor" and "suppressor" just depends on whether or not you're shooting subsonic rounds or not...?


Silencer, suppressor, can....all the same thing.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I recently got a Yankee Hill Machine Mite rimfire suppressor. Overall it works great and very light being aluminum. I use it on a Walther P22, a Smith and Wesson 2206, a Colt/Umarex AR22, and a Savage Mark II bolt action. I also have a CZ 455 17HMR threaded but I can't use it on this one. First don't buy one that isn't rated for magnum, they may be a little heavier and try to stick with a small diameter so it doesn't interfere with pistol sights. The aluminum Mite I have is 22 Rimfire only and I mean only. No 17's or magnums or it's gonna more than likely come to pieces. If you get one you can take apart don't shoot a couple of bricks through it and then try to clean it. clean it often, and if it's a YHM Mite unscrew the baffle and re-tighten often while shooting. Stay away from lead especially in pistols, pay the money and shoot good ammo. I am speaking from experience on the lead, I just got back from shooting last week and decided to unscrew the baffle out of mine. No way Jose' would it come. After soaking it in Liquid Wrench top to bottom all day it finally came out. About a hundred rounds of Winchester Expert lead rounds did it. I still have lead in the baffles and are too chicken to make the acid solution that will dissolve it. You can't scrape it out or brush it either. As long as I shot CCI plated I never had this problem just powder and carbon. Three things, get a magnum can, one that breaks down, and full auto capable. A rimfire can is what it is. I sure wish I could upgrade mine to magnum but YHM told me I have to start over, new stamp and another suppressor. Purchase wisely it's a long six months.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruger 77/22, with integral AWC can. Loudest thing is the drop of the firing pin when shooting subs. THAT quiet. It's OK with supersonics, but better with the 60 grain subs. Great varmint hunting gun, over a caller, from the blind. CLick, bzzzzz, SPLAT, wait for next victim.

I also have a 10/22, with a screw on can, not nearly as quiet, as the bolt opening/closing makes a lot of racket, including some blow back. Not as effective, if a quiet 22 is your goal.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

I guess my main goal is to have the quietest gun possible (or something that doesnâ€™t sound like a gunshot) I will be shooting the animals that get in my garden. Also I think it would be cool to take to the ranch and shoot at hogs and be able to take them down. 
How loud does a whisper sound compared to a .22 suppressed? If I go with a bigger suppressor to accommodate more calibers does that lessen the suppression on a smaller round (what do I gain/lose?)
I understand you will still hear the bullet and the hit, I guess those two things you canâ€™t change.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Don't get too caught up in the must have quietest 22 can/gun combo. They are all quiet using subs or CB ammo. Yes there are some that are quieter than others but they are all quieter than a pellet gun.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have 44 NFA tax stamps and over a dozen suppressors, three of them for .22 LR.

I highly recommend a bolt action. Brand of suppressor won't matter for a .22LR, find a local dealer you like. - I do recommend you get a light weight suppressor that is take apart. 
.22 rimfire is a dirty cartridge, Eventually the silencer will foul if a lot of .22 LR is used thus reducing suppression and will need to be cleaned. However that will take thousands of rounds to reach that point.

A great combo is an AAC Prodigy Suppressor on a CZ452-2E rifle shooting Wolf Match subsonic ammo. It has a factory threaded 16" barrel. I have a Leupold VXII EFR 3x9 which has close range parallel adjustment. I put a Timney trigger in mine, I had to inlet the stock with a Dremel. Clover leaf accuracy at 50 yards.

I also have a Johns Guns P22 and Liberty Kodiak in .22LR. Prodigy is a the better choice IMO.

PM me if you have any questions.









Internet photo similar to my rifle









Wolf Match grade ammo made by RWS in Germany. very accurate subsonic ammo.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Bolt gun for sure. I have a yhm mite and works well. Listen to what the others have said about being able to take them apart. Very important. I am looking at another one for my 22 and it will most likely be a thunderbeast. Very light, very quiet. Made out of titanium. I have one of their 30 ba's and it is great. Stay with a dedicated 22 can, the lead will foul up the other cans for center fires and most do not come apart to clean.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I do recommend you get a light weight suppressor that is take apart.
> .22 rimfire is a dirty cartridge, Eventually the silencer will foul if a lot of .22 LR is used thus reducing suppression and will need to be cleaned. However that will take thousands of rounds to reach that point.


My Liberty comes apart for cleaning, but a ultrasonic cleaner makes cleaning a breeze. I would suggest anyone that owned a can would buy an ultrasonic.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

what do yall use in your ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

I have used both Lyman and Hornady gun parts cleaner. Their brass cleaner works too.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd second (or third, or whatever we're up to) the bolt gun. That being said, if you're stuck on an autoloader, think about a Smith and Wesson M&P15-22: barrel already threaded, takes a lot of standard AR-15 parts and accessories. I for one think they're easier to load than the 10-22 mags as well.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Savage mkII s/d is killer for a suppressor. I have one and it shoots really well.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a M&P-22 and Walther P22 with a Silencerco Sparrow,1 piece baffle system. Very easy to clean and put back together. I have shot different ammo ranging from Calibre, CB short, Gemtech subsonic and federal,remington and cci stuff out of it. Im very pleased with these as host and suppression. The accuracy is great,only changes once I get past 100 yards.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's my hosts.


----------

